# Photo documentary of gentling my 4 yr old wild mustang



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I bought a Canon Rebel T3i the day before I went to adopt Sam Elliot so I could record his journey of becoming a gentle, willing partner. Sam is a 4 year old gelding who was rounded up in the Buffalo Hills HMA in Nevada when he was 2 years old. I adopted him on June 15, 2011 and he has been a blessing since day one. I have still head over heels for this boy and am excited to spend the next 30 or so years with him! 

I thought I would share some info about where Sam was rounded up for anyone who is interested in knowing

Buffalo Hills HMA
This 132,000-acre basaltic plateau is dominated by large, rugged, rocky canyons. Elevations range from 3,800 to 6,800 feet. Genetic sampling of this herd indicates genetic variation is high, but these herds still maintain the genetic makeup most associated with the early settlement era. Recent genetic assessment indicates the Gaited North American Breeds (Morgan, American Saddlebred, Tennessee Walker, and Standardbred) are the group that contributed most to the origins of this herd. Horse colors are predominately bay, sorrel, brown and black. Other coat colors and white markings are uncommon. The AML range is 188 to 314 head.

"According to Glenna Eckel, WHB Specialist, One of the first large scale horse-raising operations in Northwest Nevada was in the Smoke Creek Desert, which lies at the foot of the Buffalo Hills Range, with Gerlach, Nevada at its northernmost tip. In the early 1860's, 500 Spanish Barbs were purchased in San Diego for 50 cents per head and driven to the Smoke Creek Desert, where they were released. Recent genetic assessment indicates that the gaited North American breeds (Morgan, Saddlebred, Rocky Mountain Horse, Tennessee Walker, and Standardbred) are the group that is most closely related to today's herds in this area."


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Here are some more...


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

...and a few more!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh wow! HE IS STUNNING! I love his face marking. So interesting.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you! I absolutely adore his face! You know what is funny? Neither myself nor his trainer noticed that he had a sooty blaze until we unloaded him off of the trailer. When we went to the pens to chose a horse it was so bright he looked like a plain old bay with a star. I was shopping specifically for a build, movement and a gentle eye. He just happened to have a handsome face which was quite suiting for the name Sam Elliot.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, what a looker..


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous horse, I love that face marking!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow he is gorgeous. I love the picture that looks like he is smiling.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Im not even going to lie.....Sam Elliott is probably one of, if not my favorite horse on here!!!!! He is simply breathtaking!!! I love him!!! Cant wait for more pics!!


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful! I am crazy about my Mustang as well. Its so easy to be! Good luck with him. (=


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you so much for all of the positive feed back! I will definitely update this thread weekly with photos from his training session. We are sacking out with lots of scary new stuff this week which will make for some great photos. I'm thinking by the end of next week he will have a saddle on for the first time. I really cannot say enough good things about the trainer that I hired to gentle him for me. She is putting such a great foundation on him and I just love the fact that she isn't rushing him through anything. I have learned so much from her and look forward to continually work with her.


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow. He is absolutly stunning. I hope all goes well in your training and look forward to more pictures of this beautiful boy!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Love him! He looks like an awesome boy and can't wait to follow him through all his training!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I shot some photos during Sam Elliot's lesson yesterday evening. He had an amazing day of firsts and did sooooooo good! First time being hosed down, having a sack of cans tossed against him, second time loading on the trailer but first time loading/unloading VERY quietly, first apple, and first time being asked to step up on a tire.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

So when you got him he wasnt wild wild??? Where was he from the time he was rounded up til you got him. Hes pretty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

My guess would be he was in the BLM holding pens, I think they have some they hold horses in for awhile. 
He is really pretty and looks like he is handling the training pretty well. The Mustand Bred can be an amazing bred to own.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Love the "smiling" picture from the first page.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

He was rounded up in the Buffalo Hills HMA. Yes, he was wild when I adopted him on June 15, 2011 and had never been handled by a human other than going through the chute system at the BLM to be doctored and trimmed. Even though these horses are kept in holding facilities they are VERY wild! Horses gathered from the wild make amazing, trust worthy partners if you train them right.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

he is stunning!! I am so jealous


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

SarahRicoh said:


> he is stunning!! I am so jealous


Thank you! I am absolutely head over heels for Sam! You would be surprised how many drop dead gorgeous horses of every size, shape, color, and conformation imaginable up for adoption in the BLM pens.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

I would love the have the chance to do what your doing with a mustang but i live in england so its not possible  I LOVE the grey in one off the pics with him :O


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tabbi Kat....he looks so willing, and so trusting already!! I cant wait to see pictures of you guys out riding ....as for him being hosed down, Im jealous!! Ive had my guy for 6months now, and although he has gotten a lot better, he still wont just stand....we're almost there though  He is simply breathtaking....I really am in love with him!!! LOL


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

SarahRicoh said:


> I would love the have the chance to do what your doing with a mustang but i live in england so its not possible  I LOVE the grey in one off the pics with him :O


That grey gelding was my second choice! He was so pretty. If my boyfriend would have let me adopted two he would be at Michele's in training as well right now. He was actually transferred the the pens in Ridgecrest, CA and is currently up for adoption there.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Tabbi Kat....he looks so willing, and so trusting already!! I cant wait to see pictures of you guys out riding ....as for him being hosed down, Im jealous!! Ive had my guy for 6months now, and although he has gotten a lot better, he still wont just stand....we're almost there though  He is simply breathtaking....I really am in love with him!!! LOL



Both his trainer and I were SHOCKED when he didn't freak out about being hosed down! He was like that with fly spray also! Such a good boy! I am excited for what he is going to look like when he is full grown! If things continue to go the way they are I should be on his back in a month<3 If not, I am 110% ok with that because I am in no rush and move at his pace of learning, which has been fast so far lol.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tabbi Kat said:


> Both his trainer and I were SHOCKED when he didn't freak out about being hosed down! He was like that with fly spray also! Such a good boy! I am excited for what he is going to look like when he is full grown! If things continue to go the way they are I should be on his back in a month<3 If not, I am 110% ok with that because I am in no rush and move at his pace of learning, which has been fast so far lol.


He does seem to be moving FAST!! But then again, some horses learn faster than others, obviously hes a real smart guy to be flying through everything!!!! How old is he?


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I feel terrible not sharing a couple photos of my two other children. Cameo is my 17 year old BLM mustang mare and Murray is her mini gelding jack buddy. 

I'm going to copy, paste Cameo's story of how she changed my life earlier this year and why, because of her, I decided to adopt another BLM mustang or two.... 

This is my 17 year old BLM mustang mare Cameo who was born in the pens in Litchfield, CA. She was already gentled and trained when I bought her and I can honestly say she is the most amazing horse I have ever met! She is my hero and the reason that I decided to adopt another mustang out of Litchfield on June 15, 2011. I would like to share her story of bravery that happened earlier this year. We met up with one of my friends and her 10 month old baby to go on a very quiet, slow trail ride. We ride these trails all of the time and when she brings the baby we always have a nice, slow, relaxing ride. That day things went differently. We were heading back and encountered a woman on the trail with a german shepherd and a pitbull that were off leash. Her shepherd was being very quiet and calm but her pitbull was quite the opposite. She held onto her dogs as we passed and said that she was going to hold onto them for a while so they didn't bother the horses. Well we ride at a walk for about 15 minutes and then part ways. Cameo had been walking pretty fast for about five minutes when I heard screams echoing through the hills and trees. I turned Cam around and loped to the screams. When we came around the bend my friend, her horse, the baby, and the pitbull were probably 500ft from us when I instinctively gave Cameo her head and screamed to my friend to hold onto her baby really tight. What happened next was 100% Cameo's decision because I fully gave her her head. My friend's horse was standing there and slowly backing up as the pitbull was latched onto her chest/armpit and Cameo galloped over the dog, did a sliding stop and then turned around and stomped the dog. The dog died about five minutes after this happened. I know it is sad a dog died because of an irresponsible owner but the fact that my horse was willing to put herself into harms way to save my friend's mare, child and herself made me so proud and thankful to call her my partner and friend.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> He does seem to be moving FAST!! But then again, some horses learn faster than others, obviously hes a real smart guy to be flying through everything!!!! How old is he?


He is only 4 years old. He is a very smart boy. He is still a little flighty but I know if he stays consistent in his training that we will overcome that Lol he's only been living a life with humans for 60 days so I am very proud at how well he is doing.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

That is an incredible story Tabbi Kat!! I would be just as proud as you if my horse did nearly anything that brave and outstanding!! She is gorgeous too by the way, I love her color!!

Wow!! I knew you hadnt had him long...seems like he has came a very long way! Look forward to reading, and seeing the progress you guys make with him


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Tabbi, what a handsome guy and, it seems like you are doing a wonderful job with him. I am looking forward to watching this thread as his training progresses.

What are your plans for him? Trails? Showing?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You already know that I absolutely adore Sam Elliot (and his namesake LOL). Sounds like he's making amazing progress and I look forward to watching the progress continue.


----------



## shelby957 (Aug 19, 2011)

*He"s so handsome*

I love his face marking, he's so handsome.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Sam Elliot Update: He has been wearing a saddle pad with absolutely no problems yay!!!! I didn't snap a photo of it but she tied a rope around his barrel to start prepping him to be girthed up! He is such a good boy!


----------



## caitiebird49 (Apr 10, 2011)

Gorgeous horse! My fav pic is the one where he is showing his mouth-full of teeth haha soo cute!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tabbi Kat...how tall is he? For whatever reason, he looks HUGE to me!! 

Thats great about the saddle pad, and "girth" lol.....cant wait to see some pics of him being ridden!!!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

He is standing at 15hh at least but he just had a little growth spurt and is a couple inches butt high now. I'm guessing he is going to finish out at around 15.1-15.2hh and probably around 1200lbs at the least.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Wait you took a 10 month old human child on a trail ride or was it a 10 month old horse????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tabbi Kat said:


> He is standing at 15hh at least but he just had a little growth spurt and is a couple inches butt high now. I'm guessing he is going to finish out at around 15.1-15.2hh and probably around 1200lbs at the least.


Wow!!! Hes the perfect size, or will be the perfect size then, well in my opinion....big boy for sure!!!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

ladybugsgirl said:


> Wait you took a 10 month old human child on a trail ride or was it a 10 month old horse????
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Go reread the story lol. How could she be holding a 10 month old horse? Of coarse it was a 10 month old child And before anyone gives me any crap for my friend bringing her baby on a easy trail ride I don't want to hear about it. She has good reliable horses and knows the risk of riding with a child. You can tell that her horses are awesome when she rides with her kid because even when her mare had a pit bull latched onto her chest she stood there instead of panicking. I'm 100% sure if she didn't have Dusty with her that day her mare would have reacted quite differently.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Wow!!! Hes the perfect size, or will be the perfect size then, well in my opinion....big boy for sure!!!



I agree! I think he will mature to the perfect size too! Not too big and definitely not too small! I love big tank horses<3


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tabbi Kat said:


> I agree! I think he will mature to the perfect size too! Not too big and definitely not too small! I love big tank horses<3


Exactly!! Im hoping my boy matures at a nice 15.3hh....and I hope he grows some width! Hes still pretty narrow right now, but then again, hes not even 2 yet, so


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Here are some photos that I took this morning


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hes looking good Tabbi!!!! He looks adorable in that fly mask, howd he do with that? Looks like he did just fine 

His feet look gorgeous, and incredibly strong!!! I dont think you can do wrong with this guy


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks!

He should be getting his first trim since being in the pens in about a week maybe two weeks. He is doing great picking up his feet and letting you bang on them. I couldn't have asked for a better horse! He is still a tiny bit reactive but that will get better with time.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Photos from today


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Hes adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Three of the photos are from last week but the rest were taken today


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hes beautiful!! I so love his kind, and trusting eye that he seems to have!!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

The trust and bond that he has developed with his trainer is amazing to watch! He and I are building that same trust and bond now that she is having me work with him as well. He will be moving home in four weeks and then we will continue with lessons twice a week with Michele for a few months and then he will be going into the traditional Californios/Vequero/natural horsemanship training with Sue Watkins for 30-60 days of training at her place and then we will stay in a training program with her and a few other local vaquero trainers for the next 6-8 years He is so soft, supple, trusting, and willing... He is going to make an amazing bridle horse.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tabbi Kat said:


> The trust and bond that he has developed with his trainer is amazing to watch! He and I are building that same trust and bond now that she is having me work with him as well. He will be moving home in four weeks and then we will continue with lessons twice a week with Michele for a few months and then he will be going into the traditional Californios/Vequero/natural horsemanship training with Sue Watkins for 30-60 days of training at her place and then we will stay in a training program with her and a few other local vaquero trainers for the next 6-8 years He is so soft, supple, trusting, and willing... He is going to make an amazing bridle horse.


Wow! Thats great!!! I bet you are thrilled to be working with him! I know I would be! Sounds like you have everything planned out so well, and thought out! Thats great!!!!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I have always been in awe of how soft, responsive, willing, and graceful vaquero's horses are and how in tune they are with their rider. when I adopted Sam I wasn't thinking of doing this kind of training at all but now that i have had time to see what he is capable of and how he carries himself i feel 100% this is the route we should take. i am very excited about our training journey and am so thankful for my amazing boyfriend for funding and supporting my dreams. thanks for the positive words! i feel like if i don't have a training plan then i'm failing my horse. i'm on a mission to promote adoptions of wild horses and to show that they can be just a fine tuned and light in the mouth as any purebred horse out there


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

that should have said just as fine tuned...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tabbi Kat said:


> I have always been in awe of how soft, responsive, willing, and graceful vaquero's horses are and how in tune they are with their rider. when I adopted Sam I wasn't thinking of doing this kind of training at all but now that i have had time to see what he is capable of and how he carries himself i feel 100% this is the route we should take. i am very excited about our training journey and am so thankful for my amazing boyfriend for funding and supporting my dreams. thanks for the positive words! i feel like if i don't have a training plan then i'm failing my horse. i'm on a mission to promote adoptions of wild horses and to show that they can be just a fine tuned and light in the mouth as any purebred horse out there


Thats great! I know what you are saying about not having a plan though!! To be honest with you, from seeing pictures of Same Elliott, and some of the other mustangs here on the forum, the breed is definitely a horse I will be looking further into when I am able to get Horse #2!! lol


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Thats great! I know what you are saying about not having a plan though!! To be honest with you, from seeing pictures of Same Elliott, and some of the other mustangs here on the forum, the breed is definitely a horse I will be looking further into when I am able to get Horse #2!! lol


That is sooooooooooooo awesome! You would be amazed at some of the horses in the pens! I will be adopting my third mustang next year after they round up The Devil's Garden HMA. The conformation and size of the horses in the HMA is astounding! I'm most likely going to get a 2-3 year old gelding.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tabbi Kat said:


> That is sooooooooooooo awesome! You would be amazed at some of the horses in the pens! I will be adopting my third mustang next year after they round up The Devil's Garden HMA. The conformation and size of the horses in the HMA is astounding! I'm most likely going to get a 2-3 year old gelding.


I bet!!! Some of what Ive read, and seen about the breed, with the right training, they just seem like a go anywhere, do anything horse!!!! Might not be for quite a while, but it is a breed I will be considering 100%!!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Here's a good video about the breed
Meeting America's Mustangs - Watch...share and WIN! - YouTube!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tabbi Kat said:


> Here's a good video about the breed
> Meeting America's Mustangs - Watch...share and WIN! - YouTube!


Thanks for sharing that video with me Tabbi.....Ive known a few here and there, and all of them were very willing horses. I know it depends on the individual horse, but the few that Ive met have been great.....really looking forward to being able to get another horse sometime...hopefully soon, lol

Thanks again!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Csim, you wouldn't regret it if you decided to get one. They really are amazing little horses for people interested in just doing a bit of everything. One thing about them is that when they bond, that bond is about as strong as anything you'll ever see. I have that with Dobe, nobody else can catch him without running him up into a pen and shutting him in but I can walk out and he'll meet me in the middle of the paddock then follow me to the gate (and make sure all the other horses stay at a respectable distance from me :wink.

They are smart and tough and strong and sensible and, once they are trained, more reliable than many of the other breeds I've handled. I've already decided that I will always try to have at least 1 around my house.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Csim, you wouldn't regret it if you decided to get one. They really are amazing little horses for people interested in just doing a bit of everything. One thing about them is that when they bond, that bond is about as strong as anything you'll ever see. I have that with Dobe, nobody else can catch him without running him up into a pen and shutting him in but I can walk out and he'll meet me in the middle of the paddock then follow me to the gate (and make sure all the other horses stay at a respectable distance from me :wink.
> 
> They are smart and tough and strong and sensible and, once they are trained, more reliable than many of the other breeds I've handled. I've already decided that I will always try to have at least 1 around my house.


smrobs, Ive heard, and read that they are very intelligent horses. One quality that I really like about them, is that they seem to be so much healthier, and hardier than other horses. Yes, I know it depends on the horse, but overall, they seem to be relatively easy keepers, with nice, strong, and hard feet....something that is great to have with any horse, IMPO.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Exactly, they do surprisingly well being fed "air fern" :wink: and with bones and feet and joints as big and strong as they usually have, they are simply built to stay sound forever.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Exactly, they do surprisingly well being fed "air fern" :wink: and with bones and feet and joints as big and strong as they usually have, they are simply built to stay sound forever.


Yes, very true....the reasoning behind that, from what Ive heard is that in the wild, the weak die off, and the strong survive. Therefore, the mustangs that are thriving off the land, are very strong, and healthy 


Oh boy....now to talk to the husband about this, haha


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

He is so awesome. He seems like a really good horse. And gorgeous to boot!

I've always wanted a mustang off the range. =]


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is a cute photo that I snapped of Sam Elliot after his lesson this evening...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hes gorgeous! And what a cutie he is!!!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

He is absolutely beautiful!! Exactly what I want I mustang to be like, whenever I will finally be able to get one (like, 10 years from now lol). He seems to have been making wonderful progress! I'd die to get my hands on a bay or sorrel...3 greys and a palomino, giving bath's gets kinda tiresome!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Do want :shock:

He is bloody stunning! That mane... Oosh! Gorgeous boy, really gorgeous  I might try and draw him at some point, if you don't mind?


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

TralissaAndalusians said:


> Do want :shock:
> 
> He is bloody stunning! That mane... Oosh! Gorgeous boy, really gorgeous  I might try and draw him at some point, if you don't mind?



You are more than welcome to draw him I love his mane too! Lol he needs to stop rubbing it out!


I will pass along all of the nice compliments to Sam when I see him this evening.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I know that this is for photos but I wanted to share two videos of Sam and his trainer Michele. The first one was his very first gentling session and the second one I took a little over a week ago. He is doing much better today than he was a week ago. He is making such amazing progress. Love mah pony


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome  He just reminds me of my mare Chase, alot XD Both are bay and have 2 hind white socks, and a white star  He really is lovely, and especially in the videos!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! From watching the first video you posted....and comparing it to, even the first 10sec of the second one....he looks so much more relaxed, and at ease!! Amazing progress he has made!!!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Sam Elliott had his first farrier and vet appointment yesterday. He did AMAZING! We were going to do Sam's farrier appointment after he was sedated but my vet was running very late and my farrier couldn't wait. Instead he started his feet and the vet showed after the first hoof was finished so Sam got to face and watch his buddy Merlin get sedated, teeth pulled and all that jazz. I am blow away by how well he did! There were quite a few people in the barn and when it got really loud he got uneasy but he got used to it and stood there. Such a good boy!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

He is gorgeous! I love his feet!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Thats a really different halter hes wearing when hes getting his teeth done
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome! He looks like he did wonderful  beautiful horse. I check in on this thread often and I'm very impressed with his progress along with your dedication towards him. He's very lucky to have such a wonderful person as his owner.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

ladybugsgirl said:


> Thats a really different halter hes wearing when hes getting his teeth done
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



The device he is wearing holds his mouth open so the vet could do his power float


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

LikeIke17 said:


> Awesome! He looks like he did wonderful  beautiful horse. I check in on this thread often and I'm very impressed with his progress along with your dedication towards him. He's very lucky to have such a wonderful person as his owner.



Thank you so much! I think the two of us are lucky to have each other. He has the personality and willingness that I have always dreamed of in a wild horse. He is going to make a great ambassador to help promote mustang adoptions.


----------

